# So frustrated I could scream!



## KatiezMomma (Nov 17, 2011)

This is just me venting, sorry.

My WH and I have been together for 15 years. We started having issues after we lost our son in a late miscarriage (we also have a 7 year old daughter). Last year we started making comments about how we are just roommates and all that. I love him dearly and knew that since we couldn't communicate about it with any sort of clarity that it would be best to seperate because I really want him to be happy. About 3 weeks ago I found out he was having an affair ( 6 month EA and not sure how long its been PA) and they are at the point where they are discussing children, all of this was found out when he pocket dialed me while talking to her on his other phone. We are still living together due to money, DD and I are moving as soon as we have the money too.

My issue is that suddenly now that I know about this affair, it seems like to him thats its ok to talk about it. The texting has come out of hiding and he does it all the time in front of me. I try to ignore it but it still really bothers me. Then the weekend comes and he is off to her place to spend the night (don't know why he can't spend a weeknight there but not really my business I guess). So tonight I go out with some friends for dinner, something I don't really do. He was texting me all night, lame stuff that didn't really matter. I finally get home and he is asking if there were guys there, was I interested in any of them, did I do anything. Not in accusing way, like we were buddies or something. I said we had been married for 15 years, I am not about to jump into bed with someone else. He was like he did, it wasn't that big of a deal!!! I just about lost it. No remorse, no regret, not all ashamed that he walked out of our marriage to this other woman. Its like it doesn't bother him! Well I guess it wouldn't. He has somewhere and someone else to go too and I am here picking up the pieces. I wish it didn't bother me as much as it does, but I still love him. I feel like I am slowly losing my mind.

Ahhhhhhh....thanks for letting me vent. This place has been a real god send to me


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Keep venting as needed!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

vent away.

And yeah, he's being a nasty selfish jerk.


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Brutal, and very,very sad, but good riddance!


----------



## AwakeMysoul (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sorry you have to go through this. Venting is good.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

So sorry you are going this. He is a total jerk!!!


----------

